# Watercolor painting of a Mountain



## prem

Here's the recent watercolor painting from me. I edited the painting a bit in Photoshop to adjust the levels (I just used the autolevels ) and I'm pretty happy with the final result.










Any critiques and comments are welcome!


----------



## shayna

So beautiful.I think you're quite right about the gift of nature, maybe that's why they are so beautiful, sonething consistent and soothing that's always been there through it all.

*Watercolor Painting*


----------



## prem

Thanks Shayna for your compliments!

Indeed the mountains are so pleasant to look at! I am always amazed by their beauty and glow.


----------

